# Resources on late season combine



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Hard to say if 90# will get them through or not. Where are you located? My bees will get by on around 40-50# here in Richmond, but the folks in Montana like around 120# to feel safe.


----------



## Jddiver82 (Dec 7, 2020)

JWPalmer said:


> Hard to say if 90# will get them through or not. Where are you located? My bees will get by on around 40-50# here in Richmond, but the folks in Montana like around 120# to feel safe.


I live in north west Michigan, they suggest 90 to 120lbs to get them through, but this is bigger then an average colony.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

No bees ever starved from having too much feed.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

Unless there is an urgent use for the honey , I would think a "combine" would add the bees and the resources.
So why not just add it to the top for reserves.

GG


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I would stick it back on shouldn't hurt anything. With that much honey they should brood up pretty good once it warms up and you will have plenty of bees for an early split.


----------

